
Alan Kay – millions of people had already seen what Xerox PARC showed Steve Job - xwvvvvwx
https://www.quora.com/What-was-it-like-to-be-at-Xerox-PARC-when-Steve-Jobs-visited?share=1
======
GrumpyNl
Its time Xerox gets the credits it deserved. Turns out Apple is a great copy
cat company with just the best marketing there is.

~~~
xwvvvvwx
I think the point of the quote is exactly the opposite.

Out of the millions who were aware of the innovations at xereox parc, only
Apple took those ideas and made them into a product that consumers wanted to
buy.

